# Bose Cinemate GS II vs Onkyo ls3100 vs Sound bars



## vinx1127

Hi Guys,

 I'm currently browsing Bose Cinemate GS II and Onkyo ls3100 and would like to know more about these by getting some inputs from the members here. I'm really new to this kind of stuff and would really appreciate any recommendation/advice

 I will use this mainly for watching tv or movies and i will place it in my SMALL room. I am currently renting which is why i prefer smaller speaker without too much hassle on the wiring. So if in case i plan to move out, it would be easier to set it up again.

 I know there are far better speakers out there given the price range of Bose but I my main consideration are the space and the easiness of setup.

 Also, what do you think about sound bars? I'm also interested with Sony HT-CT660 but i'm not sure how does it perform.

 Would be interested for other alternatives though.

 My budget would be $700.

 Thanks Guys!


----------



## cel4145

" . . . but i'm not sure how does it perform."

But you said at the beginning you don't care about the fact that Bose are not good performers for the price. Sounds like you really do care about performance 

If you want simple setup and a soundbar would be OK, I suggest researching and asking questions over at the AVS soundbar forum. They could certainly help you out. 

Otherwise, setting up separates that are not one package is not rocket science--you can learn how to do it in ten minutes, and you would get much better performance for your money. You could even go with powered monitors that are easy to setup. These Rokit 6 monitors would likely have as much bass as that Bose setup--without having to get a sub.


----------



## M Coupe

I am not sure if this will help...

I have my audioroom that I can do anything I want with. My living room...well my wife has final say in that. As such, I had to go the soundbar route and did some research a while back and came to the conclusion that the Yamaha sound bars were the best. The one I had in my last house had 45 drivers and would auto configure with a michrophone. I used an old Martin Logan Dynamo sub I had and I must say the sound was very enjoyable. Unlike many soundbars, you could actually hear sound behind you and not just get a L/C/R channel. When we sold our last house, the new home buyers liked it so much that they negotiated it and my Pioneer Elite Plasma into the home purchase. I will likely buy another one in the near future. 

One more point, make sure you look at room requirements as that may affect your selection. For example, the yamaha required 4 reflective walls to work its best. I had a 8 foot opening on one wall and it still worked fine. 

Good luck!


----------



## MattiaFalsetti

Personally i'll choose the Onkyo


----------



## trog

For $700 i would just go with a decent 2.1 given small room


----------

